# Commercial smooth drywall pricing



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm an experience residential painter but not familiar with quoting commercial painting. I am soon to negotiate a 1500 sq. ft. doctor's office with 12 ft high ceilings. All new smooth wall. Plans specify 4 & 5 grade eggshell finish. Total wall square footage + or - 8000 sq. ft. of new drywall. Primer and two coats of mid-tone color specified. What should I figure for three coats of what will have to be a hand rolled application due to new tile ceilings and lots of tall windows. I'm guessing for materials and labor $.85 per square foot of wall for the three coats and high level of finish. I'd appreciate some advice especially if you are experienced in commercial painting. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Lee


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

How is this job any different than the jobs you have been doing for 22 years? It is even easier than bidding residential, and you already know how fast you can put the paint on.
They are using vinyl cove base and installing a drop ceiling later on so cutting in is not necessary save for around doors and windows.
At least that is what _most_ commercial offices do, unless they rushed the grid and base installation?
I hate that...


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Me thinks he is trying to see if we have changed since April - 5 pricing posts back then


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't understand your question. Why does every contractor think that commercial drywall is different than residential drywall? If you think that you can charge more, due to the fact it is commercial, your wrong. If it a 25 foot high grid ceiling in a factory, yes that costs more...not because it is commercial, but because it requires a different skill.
Bid it like you would a residential house.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm an experience residential painter but not familiar with quoting commercial painting. I am soon to negotiate a 1500 sq. ft. doctor's office with 12 ft high ceilings. All new smooth wall. Plans specify 4 & 5 grade eggshell finish. Total wall square footage + or - 8000 sq. ft. of new drywall. Primer and two coats of mid-tone color specified. What should I figure for three coats of what will have to be a hand rolled application due to new tile ceilings and lots of tall windows. I'm guessing for materials and labor $.85 per square foot of wall for the three coats and high level of finish. I'd appreciate some advice especially if you are experienced in commercial painting. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Lee


 lee, i recommend level 5 finish pricing....


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm an experience residential painter but not familiar with quoting commercial painting. I am soon to negotiate a 1500 sq. ft. doctor's office with 12 ft high ceilings. All new smooth wall. Plans specify 4 & 5 grade eggshell finish. Total wall square footage + or - 8000 sq. ft. of new drywall. Primer and two coats of mid-tone color specified. What should I figure for three coats of what will have to be a hand rolled application due to new tile ceilings and lots of tall windows. I'm guessing for materials and labor $.85 per square foot of wall for the three coats and high level of finish. I'd appreciate some advice especially if you are experienced in commercial painting. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Lee


1 Million Dollars.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

According to your numbers, your total will be close to 7 grand, that's probably high for this job. I'm thinking if you got 5 grand, you would be doing good and should make money. 

As for the commercial work aspect, I always love jobs like this. They generally don't involve near the prep work residential does and I can always get in an out of this quicker than residential work. There's lots of positives to doctors offices and medical offices, gravy money for a professional IMO.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Dorman Painting said:


> As for the commercial work aspect, I always love jobs like this. They generally don't involve near the prep work residential does and I can always get in an out of this quicker than residential work. There's lots of positives to doctors offices and medical offices, gravy money for a professional IMO.


Gravy indeed!
I have to give my GC some #'s for an optometrist office repaint. I am thinking with materials I will submit $3600.00. 
There is a lot of moving heavy file cabinets and working around very expensive and sensitive equipment. The bonus is that I will be working the night shift!
Wait, that sucks.

:sad:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bwalley said:


> 1 Million Dollars.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTmXHvGZiSY


AGAIN!


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

don't overthink this thing,

roughly speaking, you may be looking at 1 man/day per space you will be working in...tops.

that figures covering, patching, sanding, spot priming if necessary, and 2 good true coats. 

even with those 12 ft ceilings, 8 hrs per space should be ample. too much time actually.

all that "level of finish" BS is just GC code for wanting a quality clean job.
so patch nicely and sand between coats, and use a quality paint. 

ps: my favorite product for commercial or medical office space is SW 200 *LoSheen.*


----------

